
2000 Year Old Analog Computer - Decoding the Antikythera Mechanism - walterbell
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jSQNEPbQOiI&feature=youtu.be
======
8bitsrule
Such an amazing object ... of itself, and that it even survived that long on
the ocean floor.

After being found, it sits around for 50 years before anyone qualified to
understand it takes a hard look. Then forgotten for many years, then decades
more to sort of prize out how it worked. Then the need for advanced imaging
tech to pry apart and decode the (physically fused) layers.

To me probably the most amazing single-object story ever. And we may never
know the who or where. (Are there more out there?)

------
coverband
Coincidentally, I have been watching this YT channel about machining metal
where the presenter is attempting to build the same mechanism while staying
true to its design:

[https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLZioPDnFPNsHnyxfygxA0...](https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLZioPDnFPNsHnyxfygxA0to4RXv4_jDU2)

